# Carba-tec support



## skyler61 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello

I am in desperate need of help.  I have a Carba-Tec Model CML3XL working with 120vac and I need to replace the transformer in the variable speed controller.  I have searched the web and no luck.  I have called Penn State and the only thing they could do was sell me the 4SE.   Does anybody have a schematic or know of a place where I can find the transformer part number.   Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you

Alton


----------



## exoticwo (Jan 19, 2007)

The last time I needed to replace the card in my Carba-Tec mini lathe I had to buy an assembly(motor, card and control box)around $100.00, due to the fact that my model was old and parts no longer available. PSI should be able to supply what you need not the whole lathe. If that does not work you might try and contact Carba-Tec direct.


----------



## skyler61 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanksfor the fast response hopefully its not a total loss for me.  I have sent Emails to Carba-tec.  They havent answered my emails as of yet, in a few days I will try calling them.  

Alton


----------



## Thumbs (Jan 19, 2007)

Alton, If you're absolutely sure that just the transformer has failed.  Dismount it and take it to an electronic supply warehouse, if available, and have them check for sources for you.  There are usually some identifying numbers stamped into the case of the transformer itself that may help them find a replacement for you. an alternate would to be find an electronics serviceman who may have a book that identifies transformers and their possible replacements.  Hope this helps.[]


----------



## jcollazo (Jan 19, 2007)

Going with what Bob said, if you don't have a source near you try the Surplus Center. I'm looking through their catalog and they have a number of transformers that might fit the bill.

http://www.surpluscenter.com


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry to be negative......but good darn luck!!!  My neighbor has a #300 scroll saw with the same problem. I've been fooling with for nearly a year.  No markings on the xformer and can't find anyone with a schematic.  On;y advice I've received is to buy a replacement card at $189.  problem is this saw has a rep for this problem and there is a real possibility that a new card would fail as well.  The American dream....throw it away and buy another one.  

I'm frustrated as hell.....have to throw away a perfectly(almost)$300 saw for lack of a $10 part.

Hope you have better luck than I have,


----------



## skyler61 (Jan 19, 2007)

Guys 

Thanks for the tips.  I am a communications technician by trade and have tried most of the ones mentioned.  I know the transformer is bad because it receieved physical damage from a dropped object during a home move.  The are two sets of  markings on the transformer one on top is 120v and 86. 12. on the side of the transformer.  

But the search is still on going.


----------



## skyler61 (Jan 27, 2007)

UPDATE:
The Carba-Tec of Australia ignored my emails and when I called one of the stores I was told "Good Luck".  I wasnâ€™t about to give up so I took the circuit card and did some reverse engineering and concluded it needed a 6 to 12 vac step down transformer to active the clamping circuit.  I scrounged around and found a 6 vac, 9 vac and 12 vac power supply from charging cradles, old toys and an answering machine.  After trial and error it works great with the 12 vac power supply.  So I soldered the output of the power supply to the circuit board transformer secondary outputs.  I added a double pole single throw switch to apply power for both with one switch.   I have to plug the power supply and the power cord to individual outlets to make it work but it works.

CONCLUSSION:  I like the machine but I will never recommend because of the lack of support.


----------



## stevers (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats good to know, I am going to be in the market reel soon for a mini lathe. I am collecting info and researching in hopes of buying in the next few months. Thanks for the info.


----------

